# Holiday suggestions.



## DLGWRX02

I’m on the verge of being made redundant (end of March)and before I find another job I’ve promised myself and the wife 10-14 days somewhere hot and exotic on holiday. But have no idea where to go. 
Budget around £2500 and £3500,
All inclusive board.
The hotter the better for April/May.
Up for relaxation and to stress relief.
(Not Turkey) as been twice 

Any suggestions.


----------



## kingswood

anywhere in the caribbean at that price. sta away from the blackpool caribbean - dominican.

could try and price up Mauritius, we honeymoon'd there. via dubia, which again cld be an option


----------



## dholdi

Canaries will be nice and hot then and not 10 hours away.


----------



## Darlofan

Mexico


----------



## GeeWhizRS

A mate of mine rates Cape Verde. I’ve not been like so don’t blame me. 😬


----------



## muzzer

Marrakech


----------



## WRX

kingswood said:


> sta away from the blackpool caribbean - dominican.


Love this quote! We went to Jamaica for our holiday 3 years in a row and for the forth year we booked Dominican for change. What a mistake that was! Never again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmlopes

muzzer said:


> Marrakech


This, went last year, one of the best holidays ever


----------



## Caledoniandream

If no or expensive alcohol is no issue, Dubai or Abu Dhabi are exceptional nice holiday destinations.
Cultural, Sun (plenty of it) nice hotels, lovely people, clean beaches.
Been there several times and it’s always outstanding.


----------



## BrummyPete

Another vote for dubai, great place to chill and relax, can get some good deals too

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I’ve just spent Christmas at the King Evelthon hotel in Paphos Cyprus. It’s a 5 star all inclusive place with spar, gym, sauna and indoor pool.


----------



## Caledoniandream

BrummyPete said:


> Another vote for dubai, great place to chill and relax, can get some good deals too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Prices are spot on at this moment.
Never book all inclusive as the food is dead cheap in the local restaurants.
Just booked for a week in February, smashing price.


----------



## AndyN01

If budget allows have a look at Sri Lanka.

The "Cultural Triangle" is fascinating as is some of the preserved engineering from the Tea trade.

Wherever you go have a great time.

Andy.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Caledoniandream said:


> If no or expensive alcohol is no issue, Dubai or Abu Dhabi are exceptional nice holiday destinations.
> Cultural, Sun (plenty of it) nice hotels, lovely people, clean beaches.
> Been there several times and it's always outstanding.


Neither of us are drinkers to be honest, but always go all inc as it takes out the hassle of finding somewhere to eat, and if it's hot (which we are after) I do go through soft (sugar free) drinks. Which can be as expensive as alcohol in some places.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Caledoniandream said:


> Prices are spot on at this moment.
> Never book all inclusive as the food is dead cheap in the local restaurants.
> Just booked for a week in February, smashing price.


Where did you book through, as I know absolutely nothing about Dubai. So not really sure on best places to start looking.


----------



## Caledoniandream

When I go to Dubai I book through Emirates, for Abu Dhabi I book through Ethihad, both always give me the best deals.
Especially because I want to fly from Manchester, BA is always from Heathrow, and so is Virgin.
Last time I had business to do in Dubai so we stayed in the Grand Hyatt near the Creek, walking distance from Dubai’s comprehensive Metro system and Mall.
We are not beach people, so in Abu Dhabi we stay down town Marriott or the hotel in the Whada mall Grand Millenium.
Close to our favourite restaurant the Lebanese Flower and close to public transport.
Love traveling around with the locals, so use the bus a lot.
Abu Dhabi is a bit more traditional (and conservative) than Dubai.
Dubai is flashy, fast, millions of expensive cars, jewellery and more shopping malls than you shake a big stick at.
But the beaches are impressive and clean.

Ps if you want to ski in the summer, Dubai is the place to go, extremely hot outside, -12 inside


----------



## nbray67

Take a look at Caribbean Warehouse/Blue Bay Travel as they'll beat most if not all TA's on price.

We go long haul with them and the likes of BA, Virgin, TUI, Hayes and Jarvis etc etc..... can't get anywhere near the price these guys quote.

Guru Travel are also very very good on securing the best deals.

Mexico or Caribbean AI hol's can be had for your budget in quality hotels.


----------



## stonejedi

Barbados my home country,the only thing is you might not want to come back home.SJ.


----------



## Bug Sponge

I've never really understood why everyone loves Dubai so much. It's like a big hot building site to me. Plenty of nicer places in the world. Give me SE Asia any day.


----------



## Andpopse

Check out ‘Voyage *****’. They have some great deals. I would recommend Abu Dhabi or Dubai, as the prices are good at the mo. Suggest half board deal especially if 5 star hotel, as you will save £££
Good luck


----------



## Summit Detailing

South Africa, Sri Lanka or Barbados.

We went to Dubai a couple of years back and although it was nice to experience for a week I wouldn't choose to go back.

Happy holidaying.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## kingswood

Summit Detailing said:


> South Africa, Sri Lanka or Barbados.
> 
> *We went to Dubai a couple of years back and although it was nice to experience for a week I wouldn't choose to go back.*
> 
> Happy holidaying.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


this. we went 3 days on route to maritius. wldnt go back. and dont hold hands. difficult on ur honeymoon!


----------



## stealthwolf

Bug Sponge said:


> I've never really understood why everyone loves Dubai so much. It's like a big hot building site to me.


They're building for the Expo 2020. We went in 2015 and there was still some building going on. Huge fines for anyone who hadn't completed the work by the time of the Expo (Oct 2020).

We went to the Maldives first for eight nights, and then three nights in Dubai. More of a "city break" but we explored the various areas.



kingswood said:


> this. we went 3 days on route to maritius. wldnt go back. and dont hold hands. difficult on ur honeymoon!


Honestly, we had no issues in 2015 with this. SWMBO even wore shorts and armless tops. No one said anything. Then again, we stuck to the main touristy areas, which I gather are more relaxed about the rules.


----------



## virgiltracey

+1 for Mauritius if the budget allows, beautiful place and super friendly people, we flew via Dubai on Emirates, a long flight but worth it for the place itself


----------



## DLGWRX02

This list is getting longer, im just hoping we can find something we both agree on before the end of January to book may as well get it on sale while we can. 

Has anyone used guys like Secret escpaes etc? Just wandered on what your booking and travel experience would have been like. Is it like travel zoo where you buy the deal but then have to check with dates and then give them the code you get from TZ.


----------



## RS3

Ive been all over including most of the Caribbean, Far East including Bali, Fiji and many other so called paradise islands and my favourite is Jamaica (for complete relaxation and american service) followed by Cuba (for really interesting history and beauty etc).

Have a great time wherever you decide:thumb:.


----------



## Darlofan

virgiltracey said:


> +1 for Mauritius if the budget allows, beautiful place and super friendly people, we flew via Dubai on Emirates, a long flight but worth it for the place itself


I always think longer flights are better. Much rather a long haul flight with more room, more time for meal/relax etc than couple of hours cramped on a short flight where staff are rushing around trying to serve a meal and sell whatever they can.


----------



## organgrinder

We honeymooned in Cuba and had a great time with really friendly locals. It can be a bit of a culture shock seeing someone on a moped with a live pig tied across his shoulders but we would go back. Also swam with dolphins a couple of times and found the prices pretty cheap.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I got eaten alive by mozzies in Cuba. Those blighters come out in the day time to dine!


----------



## Darlofan

GeeWhizRS said:


> I got eaten alive by mozzies in Cuba. Those blighters come out in the day time to dine!


Try the sand ants in Egypt. Wife and i, romantic seafood dinner on the beach in the moonlight. Me pushing my feet into the cool sand all night. About 2hrs in my feet were on fire and full of hundreds of red bites😢😢


----------



## Caledoniandream

Darlofan said:


> Try the sand ants in Egypt. Wife and i, romantic seafood dinner on the beach in the moonlight. Me pushing my feet into the cool sand all night. About 2hrs in my feet were on fire and full of hundreds of red bites😢😢


Or sand fleas in the Caribbean, got them in the Domenican Republic (wouldn't go back suppose they paid me) and Sant Lucia what was a much better holiday.
I prefer to fly to the East, less jet-lag on the return flight.
Just a curve ball: Madeira, not as hot but all year around warm enough.
Constant temperature, very nice people, plenty to do, if you don't mind that there are no beaches. 
We go there at least once a year.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Anybody been to Thailand? Found some good deals on a 5 star resort in Phuket but the wife is anxious about the 18 hours travelling, 7 hours to Doha Qatar, a stop over for 4 hours then another 7 hours to Phuket. Flying with Qatar airlines


----------



## macca666

DLGWRX02 said:


> Anybody been to Thailand? Found some good deals on a 5 star resort in Phuket but the wife is anxious about the 18 hours travelling, 7 hours to Doha Qatar, a stop over for 4 hours then another 7 hours to Phuket. Flying with Qatar airlines


I went to phuket back in 2007 now.

I really liked it though it was a beach resort and 2 weeks of relaxing and not doing much. Food was superb and at the time it was very cheap.

It's one of the few places I regret I've not returned and plan to at some point in the future.

As for the flights I generally accept long haul flights as a necessity so although I don't overly enjoy them if you want to visit somewhere like Phuket you've no option so I just make the best of it. Qatar airlines are supposed to be good so I wouldnt have any issues with the flight :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

macca666 said:


> I went to phuket back in 2007 now.
> 
> I really liked it though it was a beach resort and 2 weeks of relaxing and not doing much. Food was superb and at the time it was very cheap.
> 
> It's one of the few places I regret I've not returned and plan to at some point in the future.
> 
> As for the flights I generally accept long haul flights as a necessity so although I don't overly enjoy them if you want to visit somewhere like Phuket you've no option so I just make the best of it. Qatar airlines are supposed to be good so I wouldnt have any issues with the flight :thumb:


We went Maldives with Qatar airlines. Exceptional service and lovely planes. 15yrs ago though.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

DLGWRX02 said:


> Anybody been to Thailand? Found some good deals on a 5 star resort in Phuket but the wife is anxious about the 18 hours travelling, 7 hours to Doha Qatar, a stop over for 4 hours then another 7 hours to Phuket. Flying with Qatar airlines


Went to Thailand last August, Khao Lak, flew with Qatar via Doha, found Qatar amazing to fly with, I have been on so many holidays but Thailand was the only one I didn't want to come home from, happy to trade 2 days travel for such an amazing holiday, beaches, people, food, it has everything.


----------



## nbray67

Yeah, we've been to Thailand and Vietnam.

Thai airways direct to Thailand and Singapore airlines to Vietnam.

We did Bangkok for a couple of nights then onto a couple of nights on the river Kwai before a relaxing 10 nights in Hua Hin at the Anantarra resort there.

Absolutely loved it, same with Vietnam, beaut place although that trip was a 3 centre one. Ended up at the The Four Seasons in Danang, beaut place but very pricey as we were B+B. 

Watch the weather as May in parts of Thailand is quite wet, humid and hot. It threw it down at 2pm daily for a good hour when we there 3rd wk of May. The humidity in May is horrendous, step out of a AC room and your drenched with sweat minutes later.

Both Thailand and Vietnam were cheap to eat out and do activities etc.... Would highly recommend either.

Can you not get direct flights?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well just a bit of an update, finally a holiday has been booked and against some advice  We ended up booking The TUI Sensatori in the Uvero Alto resort in Dominican Republic, Adults only with gourmet dining. It was under my budget so I’ve splashed out and upgraded to the premium seats for the long haul flights.


----------



## RS3

Jamaica. Find an American hotel (most are) and feel what total relaxation is like.

My wife and I stayd at a Couples swept away resort in Negril (https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel..._Away-Negril_Westmoreland_Parish_Jamaica.html) and it was truly wonderful. The food, drink and entertainment was spot on, we both loved every minuite.

2nd Choice if you want a bit more history / culture and activity would be Cuba for me. Beautiful island with loads to do and see.

3rd Choice would be Thailand. Spent 3 months there with a load of my mates and it was amazing but you have to get off the beaten track to find Paradise without the smutt!

Ive been all over the world to paradise and back including Bali, Fiji, Mauritius, Sri Lanka, all over the far east and in terms of relaxation, its got to be Jamaica for me:thumb:.


----------



## Kerr

Places like Singapore are good fun. It's not a two week holiday though. It's great when the F1 is on. 

Bali goes down as the biggest disappointment ever. We had the impression that it was a tranquil and romantic holiday. It was anything but that. The only place we could get peace was staying in the villa.


----------



## DLGWRX02

RS3 said:


> Jamaica. Find an American hotel (most are) and feel what total relaxation is like.
> 
> My wife and I stayd at a Couples swept away resort in Negril (https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel..._Away-Negril_Westmoreland_Parish_Jamaica.html) and it was truly wonderful. The food, drink and entertainment was spot on, we both loved every minuite.
> 
> 2nd Choice if you want a bit more history / culture and activity would be Cuba for me. Beautiful island with loads to do and see.
> 
> 3rd Choice would be Thailand. Spent 3 months there with a load of my mates and it was amazing but you have to get off the beaten track to find Paradise without the smutt!
> 
> Ive been all over the world to paradise and back including Bali, Fiji, Mauritius, Sri Lanka, all over the far east and in terms of relaxation, its got to be Jamaica for me:thumb:.


Funny you mentioned Jamaica, we were looking but then one of my wife's friends returned a few weeks back and she said all she could smell was weed where ever they were and that put the wife off totally


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well, was due to fly out on April 19th, current news just received that Tui has cancelled ALL holidays from 17th March till the 16th April. I’m not holding out any hope that we will still be able to go


----------



## Philb1965

I’ve got New York end of June and Canaries beginning of September. I’m not expecting to go on either of them sadly. I suspect this will still be rumbling on.


----------



## Crackfox

I'm £12k in on a holiday to Florids in May. I'd like to think the travel is lifted by then, I cant see the economy or supplies lasting that long. If it's still not lifted I highly expect insurance companies to find a way out of paying.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc

Crackfox said:


> I'm £12k in on a holiday to Florids in May. I'd like to think the travel is lifted by then, I cant see the economy or supplies lasting that long. If it's still not lifted I highly expect insurance companies to find a way out of paying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Jet2 have informed staff today they are shutting down for 8 weeks from the weekend, I suspect others will follow suit shortly after

I doubt any travel will be back to normal for quite a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Crackfox said:


> I'm £12k in on a holiday to Florids in May. I'd like to think the travel is lifted by then, I cant see the economy or supplies lasting that long. If it's still not lifted I highly expect insurance companies to find a way out of paying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I would love to be proved wrong, but I truly believe you will have more chance of getting a flight into space.


----------



## nbray67

We were due to fly to Sandals Ochi in Jamaica Apr 24th, just over 5wks out.

Our TA, when asked about a refund, advised they work on FCO advice. Now that the FCO have advised non essential flights to Jamaica, the TA have said Sandals would only rebook us for a later date or maybe refund but only when we are 2wks out from flying, so 10th Apr.

Word of warning, Sandals are a nightmare to deal with when it comes to offering refunds for paid holidays. They, some may think rightly so, are trying everything to avoid refunds by saying the situation is changing daily and that we may be able to fly still!!!

Thankfully, our TSB/Aviva insurance covers us for FCO travel guidlines but another UK customer who took TI via Allianz is having a nightmare as they are insisting that as it's now classed as a 'pandemic' they are refusing any claims resulting from any cancellations.

Check you TI guys if you have upcoming holidays that are already part or full paid as some will squirm when it comes to claims.


----------



## nbray67

For those with TI, take a look at the MSE page, as you can see, Allianz cover you for naff all, so fingers crossed, you haven't got it thru them!!

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...7964-3026&utm_campaign=nt-hiya&utm_content=10


----------



## tictap

Crackfox said:


> I'm £12k in on a holiday to Florids in May. I'd like to think the travel is lifted by then, I cant see the economy or supplies lasting that long. If it's still not lifted I highly expect insurance companies to find a way out of paying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Same here mate, due to fly out 12th May, paid £13.5k absolutely gutted.


----------



## Brian1612

Holiday to Mexico paid off & flying out mid June. Nothing about cancellations on ours yet, fingers crossed things have relaxed a bit by then.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

My opinion, but if anyone thinks they are jetting off on any holiday this summer, then they have not grasped what is happening. I so hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## Brian1612

fatdazza said:


> My opinion, but if anyone thinks they are jetting off on any holiday this summer, then they have not grasped what is happening. I so hope to be proved wrong.


I hope so too mate! 

It's an odd one as people are currently on holiday where I am going (resort) & they are saying its business as usual so doesn't seem to be a major issue in Mexico which imo I don't think it is period. Blown out of proportion is still my view on the whole thing.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Brian1612 said:


> I hope so too mate!
> 
> It's an odd one as people are currently on holiday where I am going (resort) & they are saying its business as usual so doesn't seem to be a major issue in Mexico which imo I don't think it is period. Blown out of proportion is still my view on the whole thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Same with Jamaica Brian.

Jamaica banned UK flights last weekend before the FCO advised not to fly.
The US though, that have more cases confirmed than the UK and there's no ban from Jamaica, still has flights to Jamaica with guests still checking in to the Sandals resort!!

Barmy!


----------

